# Bluray digital auf PC speichern



## Kusarr (20. Juni 2017)

Moin Leute,

ich hätte gern ne Bluray von mir digital auf meinem PC abgespeichert. Keine Lust jedes mal die CD einzulegen, wenn ich se mal anschauen mag.
Ich denke mal, das ist rechtlich kein Problem?! Hab se schließlich gekauft ^^

Könnt ihr mir da n Weg empfehlen, wie das gut und einfach geht? Hab ich noch nie gemacht.

danke schön


----------



## Abductee (20. Juni 2017)

Kusarr schrieb:


> Ich denke mal, das ist rechtlich kein Problem?! Hab se schließlich gekauft ^^



Doch, wenn du nicht zufällig in der Schweiz wohnst, darfst du den Kopierschutz nicht umgehen.
Und den haben nahezu alle BD-Filme.


----------



## keinnick (20. Juni 2017)

Ist kein Problem, wenn dafür kein Kopierschutz umgegangen werden muss. Eine Blu-ray mit 50GB privaten Katzenbildern kannst Du Dir darum jederzeit auf den Rechner kopieren. Anders sieht es mit kopiergeschützten Medien aus. Siehe: Film kopieren: Stream, Blu-ray oder DVD - so geht's - PC Magazin

Edit: zu langsam


----------



## cann0nf0dder (20. Juni 2017)

ich hab mir meine filme unter linux auf die nas kopiert, z.b. mit dd oder per vlc stream, bisher keine probleme mit irgendeinem kopierschutz gehabt, ka ob meine disks keinen hatten oder der einfach mitkopiert oder ignoriert wurde, mir auch egal ich hab nix umgangen


----------



## Kusarr (22. Juni 2017)

und ich darf den auch nicht für den privaten gebrauch umgehen? is ja nich so dass ichs dann ins internet lade und damit verbreite O.o ... is ja seltsame regelung ..


----------



## warawarawiiu (22. Juni 2017)

Kusarr schrieb:


> und ich darf den auch nicht für den privaten gebrauch umgehen? is ja nich so dass ichs dann ins internet lade und damit verbreite O.o ... is ja seltsame regelung ..




ist halt nicht jeder so ein netter kerl wie du der die filme kauft und dann kopiert, gibt ja auch leute die filme dann ausleihen fuer 2 euro und sie sich dann auf platte kopieren.


----------



## razzor1984 (22. Juni 2017)

Wozu der ganze stress mit libaacs und Vukkeys gibt eh ne legale alternative 
Das ist rechtlich wasserdicht, vukkeys sind die Volumuniquekeys für die Bds und wenn man den schlüssel zu seiner Bd hat umgeht man nichts 

EDIT: libaacs ist eine libary in verbindung mit vlc, erst mit einer Vukkey liste kann man sich bds anschauen aber nicht abspeichern.Machbar wäre es nur das ist dann bisschen problematisch mit dem urheberrecht
Sagen wir es einmal so, man bewegt sich da in eine leichten grauzone, da man die Schlüssel zu entschlüsseln der verschlüsselten disc hat. Man umgeht im sinne des urheberrechts dann keinen "Kopierschutz" 
Primär ist es dem Entwickler darum gegangen ,dass es Möglich ist, bds auch auf einem linux system abzuspielen. Das war ja bis vor ein paar jahren nicht machbar........


----------



## lunaticx (23. Juni 2017)

razzor1984 schrieb:


> Sagen wir es einmal so, man bewegt sich da in eine leichten grauzone, da man die Schlüssel zu entschlüsseln der verschlüsselten disc hat. Man umgeht im sinne des urheberrechts dann keinen "Kopierschutz"



Ist dann wahrscheinlich Auslegungssache.

Wie mit dem Handy am Steuer. Da steht auch Handy nicht in die Hand nehmen, da steht nix von, der Beifahrer hat dir das zwischen Kopf und Schulter geklemmt


----------



## Rwk (23. Juni 2017)

Vielleicht interessiert dich auch dieser Thread:
Wie kann man Filme flüssig abspielen ?

Hab das auch so weitergemacht und einen Großteil meiner Blu-rays auf die Festplatte kopiert, mit MakeMKV.
Bis heute kamen natürlich keine Abmahnungen und es haben auch keine Geheimagenten meine Türe eingetreten und den PC beschlagnahmt... 
Leg dir die Filme einfach als Sicherungskopie an, weil du als fleissiger Sammler um den Zustand deiner Discs besorgt bist, wenn die entsprechend oft benutzt werden.
Solange du nichts im Internet verbreitest, wer soll sich da beklagen ?

Die Filmindustrie sollte dankbar sein für so anständige Leute die ihre Filme noch legal kaufen, statt sie illegal zu streamen oder herunterzuladen.
Stattdessen werden immer nur weitere Steine in Weg gelegt, die mich daran hindern mein gekauftes Produkt zu nutzen @ Kopierschutz und HDCP.


----------



## tandel (23. Juni 2017)

Mal abgesehen von der gesetzlichen Lage und den technischen Hürden würde ich einen Schritt vorher anfangen.
Ist es überhaupt sinnvoll, sich die Filme auf Platte zu legen?
Es kostet eine Menge Zeit und Plattenplatz und Geld und schaut man sich die Filme wirklich immer wieder an?

Meist endet es doch wie bei allen Sammlungen. Man hat irrsinnige Mengen und die verstauben im Regal oder gammeln auf der Platte.
Ich habe noch irgendwo zig Filme, die ich (ganz legal) über DVB-C aufgenommen und von Werbung befreit habe. Genutzt habe ich das nie richtig.

Sicherheitskopien braucht man doch auch nicht wirklich. Wer vor vielen Jahren Sicherheitskopien seiner DVDs angelegt hat, der ärgert sich heute, denn sollte tatsächlich mal eine Scheibe kaputt gehen, dann kauft man sich die DVD irgendwo für ein, zwei Euro nach. Das ist doch alles nichts mehr wert.
Mit BD wird es genauso laufen.


----------



## warawarawiiu (23. Juni 2017)

dito.
den einzigen sinn macht diese datebspeicherung meiner meinung nach nur fuer private videos und fotos


----------



## Rwk (23. Juni 2017)

Das muß jeder für sich selbst beurteilen...Filme die ich sowieso kein zweites mal gucken werde, landen erst gar nicht in meiner Sammlung. 
Vorteil einer Blu-ray auf Festplatte ist das flüssige abspielen per SVP, vom Laufwerk aus funktioniert das nicht einfach so.
Und wenn ich für eine Zugfahrt oder ähnliches eine Blu-ray auf dem Laptop gucken will, kann ich mir die Datei schnell kopieren.
Meiner hat kein Blu-Laufwerk und ich würde die Discs auch nicht mitschleppen wollen.
Das abspielen von Festplatte ist geräuschlos, das Laufwerk meist nicht.

Hat alles seine Vor- und Nachteile.


----------



## tandel (23. Juni 2017)

Im Zug nutze ich Netflix und Amazon auf einem Android Tablet.
Die Betankung erfolgt total einfach aus den Apps heraus direkt auf die SD Karte. Filme, die eine BD (egal ob Kauf oder leihen) wert sind, schaue ich dann doch lieber zu Hause auf dem großen Schirm.

Auf Dateihandling habe ich gar keine Lust mehr. Am Anfang habe ich ein paar meiner DVB-C Aufnahmen vom NAS auf das Tablet (vorher PC) gezogen, aber das ist einfach nicht so komfortabel wie über die beiden Anbieter.
Aber jeder wie er will.


----------

